# Ever slept to rmc shelters?



## shifty (Sep 21, 2006)

Hi everyone, I'm looking for poeple who ever past a night in a rmc shelter to know how it was.

Thank you
Shifty


----------



## David Metsky (Sep 22, 2006)

All four are quite different.  Crag Camp and Gray Knob are cabins.  GK is smaller and has insulation, so it's warmer in winter.  There's a small stove that the caretaker will fire up to take the chill off on winter nights.  Everyone sleeps upstairs in the loft.

Crag is larger and much less air tight, so it's colder.  There are three bunkrooms so you're not all sleeping together on the floor.

Perch is a 3 sided shelter with 4 tent platforms.  It's the only RMC facility that allows tenting.

The Log Cabin is really an enclosed 3-sided shelter with a partial front wall.  It's much lower than the other two.

What are you looking for?

 -dave-


----------



## Mike P. (Sep 22, 2006)

Thanks Dave,

I believe he is planning a trip during Columbus Day weekend that will encompass Mt. Washington & arriving later in the afternoon.  I believe they are a group between 4 -7 people.  (I admit I've been traveling this week & at this moment have not reviewed his post)

Do you think they will be filled on Friday & Saturday nights while the leaves are changing colors?

If so, what time would you recommend getting there?  I assume RMC's sight has occupancy details for the shelters?

Thanks again


----------



## Angus (Sep 22, 2006)

coming down from our madison/adams hike this summer, we stopped at 1  - right along side the great gulf - on the west side. it was really nice. I visited the rmc site afterwards looking for information about reservations - my memory is cloudy, but you can get all the information there. should be nice.


----------



## David Metsky (Sep 22, 2006)

The Great Gulf is on the east side of the mountain.  You probably stopped at Crag Camp, which is on the edge of King Ravine, right next to the Great Gully (not Gulf) trail.

There are no reservations at RMC facilities, all are first-come first-served.  On Columbus Day weekend Crag and GK will likely be very busy, if not full, on Fri/Sat night.  If you are hiking over Washington first, plan on going for the Perch (be prepared to tent) or Log Cabin (most likely to be lightly used).  The the cabins are full, the caretakers will direct you to the other shelters.  

If you are running late I'd go straight for the Perch, then Log Cabin.  Hiking over to GK is just going to be out of your way.  Friday you have more leeway, but Saturday I'd want to be there by 3:00PM to have a good shot.  The RMC always tries to squeeze more in, so you could get floorspace at Crag which might be nicer than a tent platform at the Perch.

 -dave-


----------



## Angus (Sep 22, 2006)

yup, as I typed I stopped and asked myself what looked wrong there! thanks for the correction!


----------



## NHpowderhound (Sep 22, 2006)

I've spent many nights at Crag sleeping on the floor and have even spent a few nights out on the deck because of it being over capacity. It just adds to the adventure. Capacity is quoted at 20 guest but i've been there in the past when i've counted over 40.

I love the http://www.randolphmountainclub.org/ much better than the AMC. IMO the AMC shelters promote unprepared hiking for rich families. When you stay at an AMC shelter, everything you need is at your destination. Your food and the ability to cook it and your bed are at the shelter. At an RMC shelter you still need to bring your food, stove and sleeping bag. I also belive AMC shelters make it harder for the blue collar families to stay there http://www.outdoors.org/lodging/pnvc-rates-2006.cfm. At $87 per night for an adult and $53 for a child I think it is unlikely most families could afford to stay at an AMC hut. Compare that to $12 for a night at Grey Knob or Crag Camp. I just cant say enough good things about the RMC.

((*
*))NHPH


----------



## shifty (Sep 22, 2006)

Thank you for the details, I'll probably take Michael J's advice and go straight to a hut to make sure there is still room, I will bring my dog with me, when you were there, did you see any? If you have others details please let me know.

TY
Shifty


----------



## MichaelJ (Sep 23, 2006)

I've got some pics from Crag Camp starting here if you'd like to see the insides. I've not been to any other facility. There's one small room with 4 bunks, then two rooms with the big double-level sleeping platforms - a lower one would work out well for you and your dog.

In the summer they run a hose from the spring to the back of the Crag and Grey and you can fill your water right there, but if night temps are below freezing I'll bet they've removed that for the season and from either you'll have to do a rocky 1/8 mile walk to the spring. Filtering that water is recommended, although not everyone does it (and I'll confess I didn't). But more importantly, you'll want to be able to carry your water back to the cabin.


----------



## thetrailboss (Sep 24, 2006)

Crag camp is awesome, but if you are going for fall colors, better go real soon.  They are already near peak up there is if they are not at peak now.  So there will not be much left on Columbus Day Weekend.


----------



## Mike P. (Sep 24, 2006)

My preferred time for the AMC huts is Care-taker season. cook your own using their stoves.


----------



## shifty (Sep 24, 2006)

Hi trailboss, my goal was not to see foliage, of course if there is still color i will be more than happy but just make a good trip wiyh friends will be nice

Shifty


----------

